# Anyone else also had a 5 day morula transfer recently?



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello ladies & gents,

I had my egg transfer today and I am a bit disappointed I have to say.  I was told the day after egg collection that I had three "top quality"embryos and one not so good embryo. Today - day five, I only had two morulas to transfer - they weren't at blastocyst stage. The other two weren't suitable for freezing. I was feeling pretty despondent earlier but am feeling a bit better now - so many ups and downs! My test date is 19 August.

I just wondered if anyone else was in similar situation or has anyone recently been through similar? I'd be interested to hear your stories.

All the best to you all on your journeys,

xoxoxo


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I know a couple of people who have experienced the same thing very recently but the have finished their treatment now. What grade are your embryos? xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi SherbET,

I had 1 x blast and 1 x morula transferred on 24 july and just got a BFP at the weekend! But, i guess there's no way of knowing which one stuck! But what I would say is - it's great news that your embryos continued to divide & reading on FF i think lots of embryos aren't at blast on day 5. Stay positive - as 2 good quality morulas is fantastic & if you have had you ET afew hours later they could easily have turned into blasts  

Good luck in your 2ww

Lizard xxx


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Louise and Lizard - thanks for your replies!

My embryos weren't graded. The clinic said they can't grade them because of the stage they were at! But, they weren't showing any signs of becoming blastocysts at time of transfer. The Embryologist did get me some stats for my clinic - out of 15 people who had had transfers of morulas/early blastocysts 6 got pregnant. I'm still a bit concerned as mine weren't showing any signs of becoming a blastocyst but is possible that they're just a bit slow. Fingers crossed!

Lizard - congratulations on your BFP!!!! That's wonderful news. You must be thrilled to bits.

xoxox


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Sherbet

Try not to stress and worry about it (easier said than done I know), you never know, once transferred they could have progressed into blastocyst that same day just later than the embryologist got to see them!

Positive vibes coming your way, I hope they are firmly implanted right now


----------

